# rabbit or squirrel recipes



## phatearl (Apr 29, 2009)

anybody have some good ones to share ??? looking to make a stew or something for christmas eve !!!!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I will try to dig mine out and either PM them or post them. Have you searched the OGF kitchen? I have found some decent recipes there.


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

2 rabbits, cut up
1/4 c. chopped parsley
1/4 c. oil and drippings
1 sliced onion
4 c. boiling water
2 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. pepper
1/2 c. sliced celery
1/4 c. flour - SEE BELOW
3 med. potatoes, diced
1/2 c. cold water
3 med. carrots, diced

Brown rabbits in oil in Dutch oven. Add boiling water. Cover and simmer about 1 hour. Add vegetables and seasonings. Cook until vegetables are tender, about 20 to 25 minutes. Combine flour and cold water to form a paste and add to stew. Stir until slightly thickened.

I like my rabbit fried most of the time but sometimes a make a stew that is similar to this. The only difference is that I lightly flour the rabbit befor I start to brown it in the oil, I do this because it gives it a richer taste and help to thicken the stew.

One more thing...I dont know how well you know your way around a kitchen but it may be easier for you to use corn starch to thicken the stew. Flour can leave a clumpy mess at times so maybe try adding corn starch as dirrected on the box little by little until you get the thickness you want. Be careful because cornstarch takes a minute or two to start to work and its fairly easy to over thicken stuff.


----------



## chet (Mar 11, 2008)

edit


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Check here.........

http://www.cooks.com/rec/search?q=Rabbit+and+squirrel

Bill


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

This one will knock yer socks off! The sauce is great by itself 

RABBIT

#1 rabbit slices
2 tbls tomato sauce
1/3 cup chicken stock
1/3 cup water
1 tbls brown sugar
1 tbls Dijon mustard
1 tbls Worcestershire sauce
1 red onion sliced thin
1 tbls canola oil
In skillet heat oil and brown meat  drain, skim fat, return
In bowl mix all ingredients - pour over meat, cover, simmer till done  30  40 min.
Garnish with mustard


----------

